# Lte on ipad is fast!



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Checking out LTE on my ipad air. Screaming fast speeds at my shop!

Now I can waste time even faster.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The LTE is awesome! We switched service providers and had a week long gap in service. I teathered my Samsung S4 to the PC and I swear it was as fast as my ISP.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Too bad that is only that fast with 4 or 5 bars. With 3 bars, it is only 10 Mbps.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Too bad that is only that fast with 4 or 5 bars. With 3 bars, it is only 10 Mbps.


It's amazing how the world's perception of speed changes so rapidly. 

I remember upgrading from a 28k modem to 56k and being blown away. Now we get huffy puffy when our cell coverage only gets 3g or god forbid E. 

Anyone remember buad modems? I could read faster than the words loaded. Those were the days...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The first computer we had growing up was a Packard Bell with a reallllllyyyy slow dial up connection. I cannot remember the speed, but you would need to eat dinner while waiting for a single webpage to load if there were any pictures at all.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Anywhere that you can pick up speed is huge, Dean. Especially on a monday.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

DeanV said:


> The first computer we had growing up was a Packard Bell with a reallllllyyyy slow dial up connection. I cannot remember the speed, but you would need to eat dinner while waiting for a single webpage to load if there were any pictures at all.


Growing up? lol You're a baby! 

I remember high technology was when Atari came out with Tank and Mom bought that new fangled microwave


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

That's actually faster than I can get from AT&T with dsl at my house.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Me too, just did a speed test 9.03mbps download 1mbps upload on TimeWarner Cable. That's pathetic!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn Dean, that screaming chit there. I thought my fios was fast.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> Growing up? lol You're a baby!
> 
> I remember high technology was when Atari came out with Tank and Mom bought that new fangled microwave


Tank was the BOMB! :thumbup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, I grew up with a rotary phone, Atari, and most of my growing up was pre-Internet (in homes and schools at least ).


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Damn Dean, that screaming chit there. I thought my fios was fast.
> 
> Pat


I really didn't realize it could be that fast. Mine is no where near that, but it is faster than the DSL we have at home.


----------



## croatianlego (Nov 14, 2013)

*LTE on my ipad air*



DeanV said:


> Checking out LTE on my ipad air. Screaming fast speeds at my shop!
> 
> Now I can waste time even faster.


Lol DeanV...now you can really waste your time even faster with ipad air LTE. I am actually thinking of having an ipad mini but seem that ipad air is much far away having its LTE feature.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

croatianlego said:


> Lol DeanV...now you can really waste your time even faster with ipad air LTE. I am actually thinking of having an ipad mini but seem that ipad air is much far away having its LTE feature.


You should get a festool too. 

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> You should get a festool too.
> 
> Pat


Some people mask jealousy with sarcasm.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

First one is my home AT&T U verse , second is my AT&T LTE. 

You suck Dean.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I only get the 60-80 Mbps close by the tower, 4 or 5 bars.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Home ATT uverse









Verizon at home (better than I thought it would be)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I gotta move to Verizon


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I heard they are rolling out some new version of LTE, but I thought it was only in areas like NYC that can hit 80mbps. Maybe we got lucky here.


----------

